# A bit of a con!



## Mad Cook (May 11, 2014)

Went to make a sandwich for lunch and needed mayo but nothing came out of the Hellman's squeezy bottle. To cut a long story short I ended up cutting the bottle in half with the bread knife with the result that I retrieved *a full measuring cup of mayo out of it!!!*

Another instance of the "convenient" new packaging being convenient only for the manufacturer of the contents.


----------



## lyndalou (May 11, 2014)

I know what you mean.I get probably an extra 2-3 weeks of use out of makeup, lotions, etc. if I just take the cap off when I can no longer get anything from the pump.


----------



## Addie (May 11, 2014)

I store all my bottles upside down when it gets down to half empty. But I still take that cap off when it seems empty and scrape out the rest. I have a scraper that is very narrow with a long handle. One of my Dollar Store finds. I don't miss a drop.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

I shake my squeeze mayo towards the cap end when it starts getting low. And after that I bang it on the counter to settle the mayo towards the cap. I've checked before and there was barely enough mayo left for one sandwich when I took the cap off.
I'm still torn as to which container I prefer though. I like the convenience of the squeeze bottle and not going through knife after knife when I am in a sandwich making mood, but I also like my mayo spread more evenly on the bread. It just doesn't spread out as well as ketchup when squeezed from a bottle and smooshed with a piece of bread.
I buy whichever is on sale. And the jars go on sale more than the squeeze bottles.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 11, 2014)

Hold the bottle upside down in your hand with a finger over the cap. Now, spin your arm very rapidly in a windmill fashion a few times. The centrifugal force will make any contents go towards the cap end.   I do this many times at work when we get busy and the bottles start to get empty. Gets a few weird looks from customers. The joy of open kitchen restaurants...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2014)

I don't like the mustard water that always seems to come out of those plastic squeeze bottles before the mustard!

When I get to the bottom of one of those squeeze bottles I add some vinegar, water, garlic and herbs give it a good shake and have a couple days worth of "house dressing" for my salads.  It seems to work with most any condiment.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> *I don't like the mustard water that always seems to come out of those plastic squeeze bottles before the mustard!*
> 
> When I get to the bottom of one of those squeeze bottles I add some vinegar, water, garlic and herbs give it a good shake and have a couple days worth of "house dressing" for my salads. It seems to work with most any condiment.


 
Another reason to shake.
But if I recall the jars got water on top, too, so you had to stir them.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Another reason to shake.
> But if I recall the jars got water on top, too, so you had to stir them.



Bottle type doesn't matter.  All my mustard and ketchup bottles get shaken to redistribute the separated "water".

I also move the contents towards the tip of squeeze bottles by tapping the spout on the counter several times.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Bottle type doesn't matter. All my mustard and ketchup bottles get shaken to redistribute the separated "water".
> 
> I also move the contents towards the tip of squeeze bottles by tapping the spout on the counter several times.


 
It only seems to matter if you use those ketchup bottles that were meant to be stored cap end down. In which case the water rises to the bottom


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Bottle type doesn't matter.  All my mustard and ketchup bottles get shaken to redistribute the separated "water".
> 
> I also move the contents towards the tip of squeeze bottles by tapping the spout on the counter several times.



Same here. Works great


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2014)

pacanis said:


> It only seems to matter if you use those ketchup bottles that were meant to be stored cap end down. In which case the water rises to the bottom




With the traditional glass ketchup bottle, the water sits on top and spills out first when you pour.  It needs to be shaken to prevent that.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> With the traditional glass ketchup bottle, the water sits on top and spills out first when you pour. It needs to be shaken to prevent that.


 
That would be correct.


----------



## Zhizara (May 11, 2014)

The watery mustard bothers me too.  I just give it a few shakes.

What really irks me is that these type bottles just won't stay upright and are constantly falling over in the door shelves.


----------



## Zagut (May 11, 2014)

Given the option of a squeeze bottle or screw off top I'll choose the screw off top. But they are getting harder and harder to find. 
The ones I really dislike are the ones you can't see the contents thru. 
Call it a pet peve but I like to see the condition of what I'm putting on my food.
And always shake first.  Not much worse then that shot of juice that arrives before the condiment.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

Definitely shake. I even shake bottled BBQ sauce and that doesn't separate.
Maybe it's ingrained to give a shake or stir to products in a liquidy state.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Definitely shake. I even shake bottled BBQ sauce and that doesn't separate.
> Maybe it's ingrained to give a shake or stir to products in a liquidy state.



+1...


----------



## Zagut (May 11, 2014)

As ingrained as it may be there are those times when you have a brain fart and get that plop and just say Oh *##*.  

They need to develop self shaking condiment bottles. 

That one I'd buy.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

Hah, been there done that myself. Or I gave the mustard a quick shake when it needed a long shake.
We need a vibrating door shelf. How hard could that be? Have it come on whenever the compressor kicks on.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2014)

Zagut said:


> As ingrained as it may be there are those times when you have a brain fart and get that plop and just say Oh *##*.
> 
> They need to develop self shaking condiment bottles.
> 
> That one I'd buy.





pacanis said:


> Hah, been there done that myself. Or I gave the mustard a quick shake when it needed a long shake.
> We need a vibrating door shelf. How hard could that be? Have it come on whenever the compressor kicks on.




How about if they just make condiments that don't separate???


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> How about if they just make condiments that don't separate???



That would require a dreaded added emulsifying agent whose name people can't pronounce


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> The watery mustard bothers me too.  I just give it a few shakes.
> 
> What really irks me is that these type bottles just won't stay upright and are constantly falling over in the door shelves.



Cut down an egg carton to fit in the fridge door and stnad the bottles upside down in that.  Helps with the tipping problem.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

I think Z just needs more condiments.
Works for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2014)

That's always a possibility, you can never have too many condiments.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2014)

My condiments never fall down either.  I just jam another one in.


----------

